# Fault Codes on Bosch Oven



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Go to www.applianceaid.com for good trouble shooting help. I have a Bosch range and dishwasher.
I have had trouble with the DW and a bad board and found full details at this site. I was able to resolder a bad relay connection on mine several years back and a freind's just this week. 
For my sake and yours I hope there is not a board issue similar in the ovens, but if there is, it was easy to spot and fix as there was a photo on the site.
I read this week on another site FYI Bosch does not recommnend resoldering the bad connections and apparently supplies new boards for the DW but doesn't cover labour, however I have changed dozens of relays on similar boards and since it was my own I did it anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## alex_ny (Dec 18, 2008)

*Fault Codes for Bosch Oven*

After contacting Bosch support via email [[email protected] ](rather than by phone at some 800-number), I actually received a complete list of fault codes for my HBL5000 series oven. I found the link on the Bosch appliance website after digging for parts drawings&lists thanks to a tip on another DIY-message board. Start at: >>www.boschappliances.com>>Customer Care>>Purchase Parts>>Order Accessories or Additional Parts>>Contact Us. The user input fields allow you to search for parts you might be looking for.


----------



## alex_ny (Dec 18, 2008)

*Goofy Temperature Control on Bosch HBL5042 Oven*

The first entry in this thread stated the problem without the benefit of the fault code interpretation. The temperature control of my Bosch HBL5042 oven is apparently regulating, but at too low of any temperatures. [e.g. 250F instead of 350F aim]. Increasing the aim (setpoint) to above 475F [just to get on with baking the cake!] pretty repeatedly generates fault codes "F05" and less often "F01". (F05="over temperature detected"; F01="temperature sensor"). Obviously, the "over temperature"-fault F05 makes no sense; the "temperature sensor"-fault F01 maybe. The oven temperature sensor at room temperature reads 1148ohm. This is pretty much what I would expect. - Does anyboby know different. I would like to avoid a shotgun approach, since sensor and controller board are expensive parts. I appreciate any hint or tip.


----------

